# Freezing goat milk



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would like to freeze my extra goat milk? What does every one use. Glass qt jars are nice but I have had them break (in freezer and when thawing out). 

Not really wanting to use plastic. 

Judy in Indiana


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some people use Ziplock freezer bags.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I use Ziplock bags for milk I'm freezing for soap. I can freeze it in the exact amount for a batch of soap.

I haven't tried freezing in glass. Would the jars do better if they were only 3/4 full?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have used jars in the past, I didn't fill all the way, didn't put the lid on tight and put it at an angle, it worked, but I usually just use gallon freezer bags double bagged. That works the best for us.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I never like to freeze in glass, it makes a really big mess if they break!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I understand not wanting to use plastic. Though I've also succumbed to the ease & simplicity of Ziplock bags. 
I do the same as GroovyOldLady. It's so easy to grab a pre-measured block of milk-ice for making soap!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I use hard plastic. I've read about using zip-lock bags, which seems like a great idea. Unfortunately, our freezer doesn't lend itself to "soft sides". ( Soft plastic -- like milk jugs -- is almost impossible to sanitize, but I've used hard plastic for years for drinking water, so I recently tried using it for freezing my milk and it seems to work fine. I pay particular attention to sanitation, but so far so good. Even with plastic, however, you need to allow head space, as liquids expand as they freeze.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pyrex is probably the cheaper option besides plastic. There are also airtight stainless freezer containers.


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

I use glass quart jars. Leave an inch space at the top and don't tighten the lid till after its frozen. Be sure the milk is cooled in the fridge before freezing. Also when thawing, do it slowly in the fridge. Good luck


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I put milk into ice cube trayes. once frozen pop out cubes and put into freezer bags.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

cybercat said:


> I put milk into ice cube trayes. once frozen pop out cubes and put into freezer bags.


That's BRILLIANT!:clap:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to use glass jars, but lately they always break. I leave a large space and I leave the lid off until the next day, not sure why they are breaking. I even used brand new jars. 

Now I use soda bottles. They come in a variety of sizes and they don't break. I wash them out with water and baking soda to take the taste away.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I freeze in glass jars. I leave a lot of head space and do not tighten until frozen. I do get the occasional breakage but I will not put my fresh squeezed milk into anything plastic!


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. For now I will use glass quart jars...see if any break...until I find something else.


----------

